# Fuzzy Pony Gets Clipped. *Pic Heavy*



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

This is my pony Cherokee! He is VERY old and VERY fuzzy.










He hasn't been shedding out much these past couple years and the vet suspects he could have cushings, but he has no other symptoms for now. Regardless, he always looks like he's ready for the tundra and not southern california




























I decided to help him along and give him a full body shave. Here he is for his first installment... I don't even know how long it took to do this. Felt like 10 hours. I had already filled up 2 of those large buckets full of hair haha.










Had to leave his butt fuzzy overnight. Poor guy!



















And today, the finished product!














































He seems happier to have all that extra heat off him. Before he would work up a sweat just walking to the pasture! Much more weather appropriate, and slimming too!


Cherokee says thanks for checking out his pics.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Nawwww he is soooo cute!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Adorable!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hes super cute.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

My old pony is the same way! We normally have to charge the clippers in the middle of his shave because Bart's hair is so thick! Your guy is adorable by the way!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll trade you one old big horse for one old little horse? LOL


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Too cute. Handsome little man was hiding under that fuzzy buffalo hide.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

What a difference in his color 
what a cute boy Cherokee is


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Sooo cute! He looks great. How old is very old?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Awwwww I love older ponies he looks much happier!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh my gosh, what an adorably handsome boy! I bet he's feeling much better with all that fuzz off him. Always amazes me how horses can look totally different in color once clipped.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

He is adorable!


----------



## attackships (Jan 12, 2012)

VanillaBean said:


> Sooo cute! He looks great. How old is very old?


we're not exactly sure... it was kind of a joke in my family because we used a few different vets over the course of 15 years and they always said he was in his 30's LOL

I doubt he is 40ish but my current vet thinks he's at least 35. He is missing all his back teeth and many of his front. kinda looks like a jack - o - latern. He has always been really energetic but this last year he has slowed down dramatically.


----------

